# Quotes, again



## Curt (Sep 13, 2009)

Last week I responded to a question about quotes by indicating that I seldom use them, which is still true. However, I quoted from Joseph Lathrop today, making it (perhaps for the first time in my nearly 30 years of preaching) two eeks in a row.

Here's the text of the quote I used:
“In these American states, there has, for many years…been a visible tendency to infidelity, and an observable growth in impiety and immorality. Family religion is falling into disuse; the ancient strict observance of the Sabbath is mightily relaxed, social worship in the church, as well as in the family, is sinking into neglect, not to say contempt…. In this state of general indifference, the barriers against infidelity are fallen down, and the way is open for its swift and easy progress.” ...
“Licentious books were multiplying and circulating – even finding their way into libraries.
Other people, trafficking in “indecent ridicule and malignant satire” have attacked the Bible itself.
There has been a growth of taverns and tippling… of the abuse of children and of riots and licentiousness.”
(Joseph Lathrop – preached in 1798!).​
I'm sorry I don't have the citation. This was in a folder of research notes I keep.


----------

